# sick Lenny girl. need help!!!!



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok all you chicken experts.... My 6 year old"Lenny" who is a isa brown, been a great layer for the first of her 5 laying years has suddenly gone very weak, not eating and only drinking water if I have fresh flowing water from hose, (even though I provide fresh water in tubs every day).. She has become very weak, moves very slowly and walks only if she has to...her wings are dropped, tail dropped and has just no life left... She stopped laying eggs over 3 months ago and her poos are very watery.... Is this an old age thing??? To me it is like she has been poisoned or something... Any ideas peeps????


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Has she ever been wormed or checked for worms?


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes she has been wormed and I have gave her some medicine called triple C, which has helped her improve slightly, she is pecking at corn with great effort, but at least this is an improvement, do you think it is ok to worm her again in her condition? She was wormed a few months back..


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

tigereyesblue76 said:


> Yes she has been wormed and I have gave her some medicine called triple C, which has helped her improve slightly, she is pecking at corn with great effort, but at least this is an improvement, do you think it is ok to worm her again in her condition? She was wormed a few months back..


 No, I would not worm again if it's only been a few months and she is already weakened. 
Forgive my ignorance of geography, but is it hot in Australia right now? If so, corn is not what she needs to be eating. She needs a layer or maintanance feed and if possible, some grains (other than corn, like oats and millet) and greens. 
If possible to find, try adding poultry electrolytes to the waterer (directions on package). If you can't find poultry electrolytes, apple cider vinegar with the "mother" will help too. You'd add perhaps two tablespoons to a 3 gallon waterer. 
Unfortunately, the hybrids like the ISA brown, while having the usual vigor of most hybrids, tend to burn out quicker than the heritage breeds that can live to ripe old ages.
Good luck to you and Lenny.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you bird slave, I do appreciate the input, yes Australia is very hot at the moment, I was giving her fresh water ever half an hour, but she did eventually stop drinking all together. I took your advise and took away the corn and replaced with watermelon, which she would weakly peck at, she would refuse any sort of other good. Unfortunately last week Lenny did pass away.. Her last day we put her in a small cage and she sat with us in the garden under a shady tree on a beautiful sunny day, all my other chickens came up to her to say good by its like they all knew she was on her way out. Thanks again everyone for you info..
R.I.P LENNY GIRL.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh and bird slave could you please tell me the reason for corn not to be given in hotter climates? Just for future reference, thank again.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Cracked corn? Whole corn?


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was giving her fresh corn on the Cobb.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

tigereyesblue76 said:


> Oh and bird slave could you please tell me the reason for corn not to be given in hotter climates? Just for future reference, thank again.


I am soooo sorry for your loss. Also sorry it has taken me this long to reply. 
The debate about feeding corn to chickens in hot weather could go on forever I'm afraid. There is the camp that says corn is harder to digest, causing the birds temp. to be higher because of metabolism. Others say it makes no difference at all. 
When I was asking you that question it was both because I believe the first camp - little or no corn during hot weather and I was trying to find out from you if corn was the main staple of their diet. I personally believe it's best for chickens to have a well-rounded diet of some form of layer or maintenance feed first and foremost. Corn as a treat, but I only feed it as a wintertime treat. It gets very hot here in the summertime and I find alternatives to corn during the hotter months. Corn really has little nutritional value and can make chickens fat to boot.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you bird slave you have been very helpful.


----------

